# string break



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

so i was getting my apex all set up for the feild shoot that is comeing up next weekend and i was shooting good and all of a sudden im at full draw pulling throught the shot and my cable snaps it came up and hit me in the face. MAn that sucks i dont ever want that to happen again it was scary


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

i agree that sucks but when you get new cable go back to smacking target and winning tournament i just bought my new darten tempist my browning went to my hunting bow but i have to get new cables for it a couple of stransbroke and it slowed it down alot 









good luck ,travis


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

thanks yeah i was wondering why all my shots were ending up low i guess that would explain it


----------



## unlyckyhunter (Jan 8, 2007)

hurts dont it happened to me a few weeks ago


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

Yeah it was more shocking than anything but i sure hope it dont happen again


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

*Shooting*

At a league shoot the other night, a kid kept saying that his bow sounded strange, he had a look at it and his limb was split right down the middle, he had three arrows left before he was done, so he FINISHED shooting his 70# bow, with a cracked limb, every time he drew, you could see the limb straining a little more every time, needless to say nobody stood anywhere near him when he was shooting, the bow never blew up, but when the bow shop dealer had look at it, he said that one or two more arrows would have blown up the bow. That kid is braver than i am.


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

WOW thats crazy a couple arrows is not worth having a bow blow up in your hand i would have stopped


----------



## browningbowfan8 (May 9, 2006)

*shooting*

no kidding


----------



## usmcsnipr09 (Jan 17, 2007)

i think bad arrows are a worse problem then limbs and cables. I saw a girl i shoot with, shoot a carbon arrow that had stress cracks in it. The arrow didn't take the strain of a shot and fractured when she shot it, she had a couple carbon strands go in her eye. After a visit to the doctor and having those strands carefully taken out she came back and was shooting the next week!


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

man shes a trooper thats for shure i watched a guy with a arrow that was to short shoot it right in to his hand it was gross


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

I seen pics of a guy w/ an arrow through his hand, and I decided I will check my arrows after every shot! lol!


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

yeah i check my arrows all the time just to be sure there all good


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

You probably should have checked out your strings/cables before you shot.
Safety first my friends. You can notice a few strands breaking...try to catch these things before they happen.

As to the girl with the carbon arrow...remember that when you shoot carbon you should give them a good twist before you shoot them again,,,fractures are scary...


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

i i should have for shure but the strings wernt even more than 8 months old i was wondering why all my shots were hitting low duh i guess


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

Ha that happens. I learned my lesson when my riser snapped in half. I should have noticed the fracture though through examination it was a new crack..still should have caught it if I had checked...
Check your cams for rough parts..


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

yeah we checked every thing after that and got my new cable put on


----------



## usmcsnipr09 (Jan 17, 2007)

Two years ago i saw the same thing as youngarchery at a shoot in new mexico. A father tried to shoot his son's arrow. When he got to full draw he didnt notice the difference in draw length and shot right through his hand.


----------

